# Haunted Radio (02/28/18)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Transworld, Blair Witch Project, Last House On The Left, The Black Scorpion, Goosebumps 2, and more!!

Then, we air three horror themed songs and then we go through a list of the top 100 horror movies ever made. All of this and more on the February 28 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

